# Lyft hourly guarantees question



## ivanuber (Sep 23, 2015)

Let say there is a hourly guarantee from 9-10am that required 1 ride per hour. If I online 50+ mins and accept the only ride exactly at 10am will this ride still count on the 9-10am period? Thx!


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

According to what Lyft puts out on their guarantees, the time starts right on the hour and ends at :59. So if you take a ride at 10, you'll need to then work the next 50 minutes to qualify. At least that's my understanding. If the ping came through at 9:59, then it should count.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

X:00 is a tough one...according to Lyft, it depends when the PAX first started pinging people...if you're not first in line (pax got ignored at :59),hard to predict.

Keep browser open in background, refresh trips summary for week, check the timestamp before heading out


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Bigger question is what clock it syncs to...so far, I haven't failed a guarantee hour accidentally / because of phone&server clock disparity... But who knows.


----------



## Ghost Riderz (Jan 19, 2016)

I think the 50+ min thing apply only if lyft mentioned that you have to be online 50+ mints each hour. If they did not mention that, they probably count your total hours online. For example: you were online for 10 hours and you completed 10 rides (assuming you need 1 ride per hour) within the 10 hours online. Then you should be qualified.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Ghost Riderz said:


> I think the 50+ min thing apply only if lyft mentioned that you have to be online 50+ mints each hour. If they did not mention that, they probably count your total hours online. For example: you were online for 10 hours and you completed 10 rides (assuming you need 1 ride per hour) within the 10 hours online. Then you should be qualified.


NO.

Because lyft guarantees require rides WITHIN a specific hour.

Also a Lyft hour goes from T:00.00 to T:59.59 so hours online mean next to nothing....

If you try for 4 rides / 4 hours, go online at 1:30 go offline at 5:30, and all your rides are in the first and last 30 mins, guess what, you got ZERO guarantee hours


----------



## nononsense (Mar 24, 2016)

Guarantee states that driver needs to complete one trip each hour. I still have not figured out does it mean that ALL of the below need to happen (ping, pick up, drop off) or just a ping?

If it is counted by the accepted pings (that result in a completed ride at some point), then what happens if you are trying to get 2 consecutive guaranteed hours and ping happens at the end of the first hour, pick up at the middle of the second hour and drop off at the beginning of the third hour?
Do you get paid for 0, 1 or 2 guaranteed hours? Apparently you have not completed a single trip all within a single hour.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

It is clear in their help page (attached). 

You need to avg 90% acceptance for the week (not the hour)

You need to be online for 50 minutes out of the hour for that hour to be guaranteed.

If there is a guarantee zone involved, YOU need to be in that zone when the request comes in (the pax can be outside the zone, as long as you're inside)

The ride counts toward the hour the PAX REQUESTED IN. So if they requested at 9:59 but you didn't pick them up until 10:20 and drop them off until 11:01 the ride only counts for the 9am hour and you would miss out on any guarantee for 10am (and still be able to qualify for an 11am guarantee in the next 59 minutes if you accept the required rides in that hour). This is somewhat irrelevant because you'll almost always beat the guarantee for 10am if you drove them for 40 minutes.

They will combine all hours with the same guaranteed dollar amount, divide all your gross ride payments (fare+tips+cancellations, but NOT tolls/airport fees) across those hours to come up with your actual hourly, then bonus you the difference minus the commission. So if you did $10/hour for 5 hours on a $20 guarantee, they will bonus you $40 - 20% commission - (You should have made $100 but earned $50. Bonus is $50, minus commission of $10 = $40 guarantee payout)


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

PING within a 50+ min hour & completion of said ride anytime

Counts you as online while completing, but ride counts towards ping hour. So if next one is guarantee, too, then you need another ride.



Ghost Riderz said:


> I think the 50+ min thing apply only if lyft mentioned that you have to be online 50+ mints each hour. If they did not mention that, they probably count your total hours online. For example: you were online for 10 hours and you completed 10 rides (assuming you need 1 ride per hour) within the 10 hours online. Then you should be qualified.


NO.

Because lyft guarantees require rides WITHIN a specific hour.

Also a Lyft hour goes from T:00.00 to T:59.59 so hours online mean next to nothing....

If you try for 4 rides / 4 hours, go online at 1:30 go offline at 5:30, and all your rides are in the first and last 30 mins, guess what, you got ZERO guarantee hours


nononsense said:


> Guarantee states that driver needs to complete one trip each hour. I still have not figured out does it mean that ALL of the below need to happen (ping, pick up, drop off) or just a ping?
> 
> If it is counted by the accepted pings (that result in a completed ride at some point), then what happens if you are trying to get 2 consecutive guaranteed hours and ping happens at the end of the first hour, pick up at the middle of the second hour and drop off at the beginning of the third hour?
> Do you get paid for 0, 1 or 2 guaranteed hours? Apparently you have not completed a single trip all within a single hour.


----------

